#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-03
<blue82> salve
<blue82> ma poate ajuta cineva?
<domnukalu> Buna ziua.
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-05
<Ho-zsi> Ola bruderz hola brata aloha fraterei
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-06
<nkn> folositi vreunul dc++ ?
<ppine> buna buna
<ppine> mda mda buna asa
<amorphous1> I'll login right after you leave...I wanna have the time to put all my cases in order by the time you leave
<amorphous1> this is my last day..I'll be back in 2 weeks
<amorphous1> scuze...mesajede de mai sus ^^ erau destinate altcuiva
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-07
<Guest35762> Salut am 11.04 instalat pe un Amilo PI3625, nu pot folosii adaptor wireless USB Tp-Link TL-wn727n "wireless is disabled by hardaware" nu pot pornii wireless-ul din combinatia (FN-F1)
<Guest35762> ceva ajutor?
<Guest35762> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-08
<alinrus> care-mi recomanda o tastatura < 100 ron ? :)
<evilbug> alinrus: cam oricare?
<alinrus> am luat deja, eram foarte pretentios la layout-ul tastelor
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-30
<crismblog> `neata
<openmind> salutare all
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-03
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-04
<crismblog> `neata
<romica> sal
<romica> cine stie cum recuperez date in libreoffice calc
<romica> am inchis fara sa salvez din greseala
<romica> mai pot recupera datele?
<romica> cum recuperez date intr-un LibreOffice Calc pe care l-am inchis fara sa-i dau save?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-05
<mufi> hy all
<john1000> sal
<john1000> am instalat recent ubuntu 12.04. durata de boot la pornire e 40 secunde.vi se pare normal?
<unkn-error> sal
<unkn-error> kernelul cu patch-uri lowlatency ajuta sau nu la editarea foto?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-06
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-29
<rich1974> ce mai fac ubuntistii?
<rich1974> ati trecut la 13.04?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> mi-e frică
<rich1974> eu l-am pus sa-l testez alaturi de 12.04 si de win 7
<rich1974> pai acum ce ai?
<rich1974> pe mine nu m-a muscat...
<ovidiu-florin> am 12.10
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-30
<xuser1> salut
<pensacola> salutis
<ioanachiorean> hello 
<xuser1> cum pot sa instalez un driver ati pe xubuntu?
<pensacola> \m/
<pensacola> ai vreo eroare? sau pur si simplu ai nevoie de un tutorial?
<Cracknel> xuser1: ce placa video ai?
<xuser1> cum instalez un driver ati in xubuntu 12.04?
<xuser1> 13.04*
<Cracknel> am cerut modelul placii video
<Cracknel> :)
<Cracknel> doar in functie de model iti pot da un raspuns
<xuser1> mia cazut netul
<Cracknel> no problem, spune modelul :)
<xuser1> 01:00.1 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV370 [Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series] (Secondary)
<Cracknel> ATI/AMD nu mai ofera drivere pentru placa ta de ani buni.
<Cracknel> va trebui sa te multumesti cu driverul inclus in sistemul de operare
<xuser1> ok
<Cracknel> in general functioneaza foarte bine driverele pentru placile vechi
<Cracknel> asa ca nu trebuie sa iti faci griji :)
<xuser1> merge bine dar nu pot sa pun rezolutiea mai mare de 1024x768
<Cracknel> se poate rezolva asta, dar va trebui sa te murdaresti pe maini putin
<Cracknel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Cracknel> nu am timp din pacate sa iti explic pas cu pas, dar sper sa te ajute documentatia
<fdd> probabil că va merge cu xrandr(1).
<Cracknel> fdd: exact la asta l-am trimis :)
<fdd> da, îi bun. cu cvt/xrandr de obicei se cam rezolvă. : ).
<xuser1> cum pot sa fac ca o partitie ntfs sa se montze automat dupa login ?
<Cracknel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/46588/how-to-automount-ntfs-partitions
<bufferoverflow> ce aglomeratie :)
<fdd> doar un overflow mai lipsea.
<bufferoverflow> overflow conditions ? :))
<Cracknel> bufferoverflow: se misca treaba pentru Goth
<bufferoverflow> treaba se misca
<Cracknel> vad ca e lumea interesata
<bufferoverflow> insa el din ce vad ...
<bufferoverflow> inca nici un detaliu :)
<Cracknel> mai bine deschidea un cont special pentru asta si il facea public
<bufferoverflow> corect :)
<bufferoverflow> inca nu m_am ''prins'' cum doreste sa ajunga donatia la el
<Cracknel> zicea de transfer bancar
<Cracknel> numele complet si un IBAN trebuia sa dea
<Cracknel> numele si asa il stim... cu IBAN-ul nu poti sa faci nimic in afara de depus bani :)
<bufferoverflow> e ok asa
<bufferoverflow> numai sa fie
<bufferoverflow> :)
<ovidiu-florin> salutare lume
<bufferoverflow> Cracknel,ceva noutati de la Goth?
<Cracknel> nope
<Cracknel> nimic
<bufferoverflow> e undergound ;)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-03
<nobuscus> Salutare!
<janinageorgescu> putina lume
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-04
<xuser1> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-05
<ubuntu-visitor2> salut
<ubuntu-visitor2> e cineva aici
<ubuntu-visitor2> ?
<ubuntu-visitor2> ???
<ubuntu-visitor2> am o problema cu ubuntu
<ubuntu-visitor2> sau sunteti toti beti
<ubuntu-visitor2> ?
<ubuntu-visitor2> e cineva
<ubuntu-visitor2> is somebody here
<ubuntu-visitor2> ?
<xuser1> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2014-04-30
<Wezyrke> ola bruda
<Wezyrke> erdelyi sziki szekelyek vagytok itten?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-04-29
<d3v1l> salut sunteti romani ?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-05-05
<gcosmin> salut
 * gcosmin aloha
#ubuntu-ro 2020-05-01
 * gcosmin salut
